# configure td-w8970 to be router or access point



## hi4ibb (Dec 4, 2013)

i have a tp link td-w8970 modem and i want to make hotspot wifi billing project with this moden and i want to change its mode to be a router to work with hotspot billing software as an extra router,but i don't how to configure it setting to work as router or access point.

can you help me plz


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

It is already a wifi router TD-W8970 - Welcome to TP-LINK


----------



## hi4ibb (Dec 4, 2013)

hi Joeten, what do you mean ? 
forgive me , i am not good at network


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

It is not just a modem it is also a router with wifi see the info under features TD-W8970 - Welcome to TP-LINK
and see the info under downloads the manual should be there to help you.
it means you can connect wireless device's like printers,smart phones,tablets,and laptops also netbooks.


----------

